# Egyptian recipes... words you need to know



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Allspice Filful Franjy 7iloo
Anise Yansoon
Basil 7abak
Bay Leaves Warak Ghar
Caraway Karawyaa
Cardamom 7ab El Hel
Cayenne Filful A7mar
Chili Powder Filul 7ar
Cinnamon Kirfi
Cloves Kibsh Krinful
Coriander Kizbra
Cumin Kamoon
Dill shabath
Fennel Shamra
Ginger Zanjabeel
Juniper 3ar3ar
Marjoram Mardakoush
Mastic Mistke
Nutmeg Jawzit El tybb
Parsley Bakdouniss
Pepper Bhar, Fulful
Rosemary Eklil El Jabal
Saffron Za3faran
Sage Kas3in, Maryameyee
Savory Za3tar el Bar (Barry)
Simak/Sumac Sumac
Tarragon Tarkhoun
Thyme Za3tar
Turmeric karken


----------

